# Gosport ferry boat photos



## JohnnieIOW (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, Does anyone have any photographs of the 'Vita' and 'Vesta' from the 70's when they were running with their newer much larger running chums 'Portsmouth Queen' and 'Gosport Queen'. There seems to be photos around of I.O.W. boats 'Brading' and 'Southsea' from the 70's but i have never seen any of the 'Vita' and 'Vesta' at Gosport. Can anyone help?


----------



## Grendel (Oct 13, 2008)

my font of knowledge says :-
Gosport ferries before 1966 were mv Venus (1948); mv Vesta (1956); mv Vita (1960); all built Camper & Nicholson, Gosport for Gosport Ferry (Port of Portsmouth Steam Launch & Towing Co.)
1966 saw the introduction of the double ended ferries. mv Venus sold out to Solent Boating Co. Vesta and Vita retained as relief vessels and for harbour cruising until sold out in 1974 for Thames Cruising.
mv Venus resold 1978 also for Thames cruising.
I will get him looking for pictures.
Gredel


----------



## Grendel (Oct 13, 2008)

we could only find this one picture of the Venus, from a book called Solent passages and their steamers.
Grendel


----------

